
Ask HN: Google Recruiter contact etiquette - jbooj
Hey, HN!<p>So in 2014 I was contacted by a recruiter for google through my linkedin (I am an undergraduate student at a state university) and I proceeded to speak with him on the phone about general things. The conversation went well and he asked that I reach out to him when I got closer to graduation to talk further.<p>Personal issues ended up delaying my graduation by a year and a half and now as I plan to graduate in August &#x27;17 I was wondering if too much time has passed to directly contact the recruiter.<p>Thanks guys!
======
samfisher83
What is worst that can happen? You have nothing to lose by contacting the
person.

To quote Wayne Gretzky:

You miss 100% of the shots you don't take.

------
Tergmap
The task of the recruiters is to bring leads to Google. Do not feel bad about
any delay in graduation; have an answer in case you are asked and focus on the
actual process.

------
JSeymourATL
> he asked that I reach out to him when I got closer to graduation to talk
> further.

So give him a ping with an brief update. Understand that you're one of
hundreds of individuals he speaks with. But he may have notes saved on your
profile.

Also, rule of thumb-- start your corporate recruiter reach out campaign 6
months prior to your availability. Bigger companies typically have long hiring
cycles.

------
atsaloli
Go for it! If that recruiter is no longer at Google, let me know and I will
connect you with one who is.

------
NonEUCitizen
Not too late. But it's possible the recruiter may no longer be working for
google.

------
jbooj
Thank you for the replies - I was anxious about "dropping the ball" with this
opportunity and it is reassuring knowing that I haven't totally wasted it

~~~
rgovind
Recruiters are always under pressure to bring more leads. So, there is no real
concept of "dropping the ball"

~~~
tedmiston
Especially for a company that's always hiring engineers

------
AznHisoka
Chances are he forgot about you. But contact him anyway.

